
Do Facebook B’day wishes mean anything? - gapo
http://gauthamponnu.com/blog/2011/do-facebook-bday-wishes-mean-anything/
======
mithaler
I have a friend who once spent an entire month logging in every morning and
setting his birthday to the current day. And yes, he did get many, many
erroneous birthday wishes from people who didn't notice anything was up.

As for me, I don't list my birthday to anyone. I don't like receiving those
post floods. (In fact, really, the only information I list is contact info,
since I only use FB for keeping my contacts up to date.)

~~~
gapo
That's a brilliant experiment. Proves my point. But, not keeping ones birthday
listed prevents the true contacts from reaching out to you. I've people who
call me up on my birthday who although reminded by facebook at least called me
up. Granted, it's not sincere, but at least we have fun catching up.

------
datr
I reached a similar conclusion a while back and actually ended up writing an
app that would automatically wish friends happy birthday when I was trying to
get to grips with the facebook api: <http://blizzardsystems.co.uk/dr/node/44>

~~~
gapo
Ha ha ... That's a great tutorial and a brilliant idea. It could prove to be
quite useful. But, somehow I can't bring about myself to using it - seems like
loosing my last bit of humanity.

